# Cat attack.



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Well, my worst nightmare can true.
Ill just copy and paste what I said to my Dad.

“I just saved a frog from the cats.
What?
Did one escape?
So I noticed the cats after my saxophone (yes I do play the saxophone) case and when I pulled the case up, I saw a frog. He look traumatized so I picked him up and put him in the tank. I think I should put him in my deli cup so I should look for any injury.
How did it get out?
So when I sprayed the tank, I saw a leaf jump. I didn’t think it was anything till I saw the cats after it.
Well it’s good the cats noticed
Yeah.
I’m going to post this problem (dendroboard) and see if I can get backup.
He wasn’t out long right?
For like 5 minutes.
Can you count all 3 in the tank?
I saw all of them and they’re calling.
Ok well hopefully he’s fine. You probably caught him in time”
So, my cats were going after him and I just want to know if I should quarantine him for a bit and see if he got scratched or bit at.
Thanks everyone!
I’ll post pictures soon!


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

If it seems ok I would just leave it alone and keep a close eye.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

bulbophyllum said:


> If it seems ok I would just leave it alone and keep a close eye.


He’s jumping around so I assume the cats didn’t get to him. Cats are so stupid. I have a distaste for them.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

FroggerFrog said:


> He’s jumping around so I assume the cats didn’t get to him. Cats are so stupid. I have a distaste for them.


This time the cat saved the frog's life...


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Even if cats are stupid and I hate them, (not really, the only animals I hate are ticks and some mites.) I got to give credit to my cats Munchkin and Manny for being the hero of the story.
Three cheers to these cats!








Well maybe just Munchkins.
(sorry manny. couldn’t find a photo!)


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

FroggerFrog said:


> Cats are so stupid. I have a distaste for them.


Eh, that's what they say about us, too. 

I've always had at least one cat in the house. A few years ago, in the interest of energy savings in the winter, we closed off our den (just kept the door closed and closed the heat ducts). It didn't take long before a mouse set up camp on a bookshelf, using shredded pages to build a nest; the cats had apparently been preventing the mice from coming up under the basement door. Anyone who spends the graveyard shift protecting me and my stuff gets a pass on most other faults. 

Glad your frog is OK.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I take a lot of escapee precautions, but just this week I had a froglet jump out of a small bin. It took me over 10 minutes to find him. He was tucked underneath the plastic shelf in the corner.

He's fine though, no harm no foul. I'm sure yours will be fine.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Since my tank is right next to my bed, my cats jump on top of it to greet me.
Maybe I should install an electric barrier...


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

There are no "stupid" animals.

Only unobservent owners.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

To be clear its not about the frog getting out or any lapse on your part. Worse and Same has happened to us all. Its about observing the Cat, or Dog. 

Im pierced recalling any time i had dimissed what my Cat tried to tell me. As in retrospect, she was always right.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

This suddenly reminded me of something that happened about *REDACTED* years ago:

I had a tiny Ceratophrys ornata and given the time period I can no longer remember how it escaped, but it did. Shocking given their build and supposed lack of agility.

I discovered it when I heard the most incredibly loud and belligerent, hissing shriek. The sound was coming from the frog, where it was flattening itself out on the floor aggressively to look larger, while gaping its mouth and hissing at my cat, who was stopped dead in her tracks and too spooked to attack.

Frog safely recovered, cat embarrassed.


----------

